# max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln



## µ|V_2814 (15. März 2009)

*max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Hi,
ich möchte meinen Pc mit einem Slotblech einen esata Anschluss verpassen.
Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen, dass man dabei aber nur ein 1m langes Kabel verwenden darf. Dabei muss man angeblich aber auch die inneren Kabel des Slotbleches dazuzählen.
Das ist für mich ziemlich schlecht, da mir ein 1m langes (ausen-) Kabel gerade noch so reichen würde.
Nun habe ich aber folgendes Angebot entdeckt:
1 x Adapter intern SATA -> extern e-SATA 2-Port mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kann es also sein, das es doch mit längeren Kabeln funktioniert?


----------



## µ|V_2814 (15. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Weiß denn niemand etwas darüber?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Steht in der Spec, waren glaub ich 1,5m oder so.


----------



## µ|V_2814 (15. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

ähm sry aber heißt das, dass ich ein 1,5m langes Kabel an den internen MoBo Anschlüsse als esata verwenden kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Nein, das heißt, das die Platte maximal 1,5m vom Controller entfernt sein darf.
BTW: Sind übrigens 2 Meter.


----------



## Falcon (16. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Die maximale Kabellänge für SATA beträgt 1m. Dazu zählen bei Verwendung von Adaptern, solchen Slotblechen wie im Amazon Link etc. auch die dort bereits verwendeten Kabellängen.

Maximale Kabellänge für echtes eSATA ist - wie oben schon geschrieben wurde - 2m.

Was Du brauchst, ist ein eSATA Controller. Der Dawicontrol DC-310e RAID Controller hat unter anderem einen solchen. Gibt auch günstigere "reine" eSATA Controller. Man sollte aber drauf achten, was da für ein Controller Chip drauf is. Am Besten Marvell oder SiL. JMicron oder ähnliches sollte man meiden.


----------



## µ|V_2814 (17. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Nun was für eine reiner  eSATA Controller ist den zu empfelen?
Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit bei Controllern aus? Bekomme ich mit PCI-Express 1x mit 250 MB/s die "volle" eSATA Geschwindigkeit?

Noch eine Frage: Kann ich von einem Kontroller booten oder benötigt dieser einen (Windows-) Treiber?


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

ich hab meine platte über esata direkt am board (gigabyte MA-790FX-DQ6) habe dabei 120mb/s übertragung (zum vergleich: meine USb platte hat 30mb/s und komischerweise haben mein internen nur 60mb/s), und kann problemlos von der platte booten

hab da momentan die win 7 beta drauf, läuft problemlos


----------



## µ|V_2814 (20. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

Ich muss mich nocheinmal dumm stellen:

Wiso soll man JMicron meiden? Ich hätte einen passenden Controller gefunden, der einen JMicron-Chip verwendet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

JMicron ist sau lahm, teilweise einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht.

Der 2. P-ATA Port meines K9N2 Platinums ist z.B. nur für ATAPI Geräte zu gebrauchen, 'ne HDD erreicht da 3-5MB/Sec dran, geschätzt...
ALso Supreme COmmander hat mehrere Stunden gedauert zu installieren...


----------



## µ|V_2814 (20. März 2009)

*AW: max. Kabellänge von esata-Kabeln*

OK. Danke


----------

